# Really Elaborate Christmas Decorations



## Stephhy

I found these pictures the other day somewhere. Since the fabric has been discontinued (and anyway was extreeeeeemly expensive), I plan to adapt quilting fabrics & crocheted stuff that matches as closely as possible to the fabric patterns & make 6" balls using styrofoam & pins. & Beads. & sequins. &&&&& (using the centers of elaborate granny squares for tops & sides).


----------



## NanaMc

Very pretty!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Very nice.


----------



## Stephhy

NanaMc said:


> Very pretty!


They are! You know, it looks like they used those pins with colored heads -- the _ very expensive_ pins. I say those cheapo glue-on fake pearls is better - you can buy probably 2,000 lbs of them for what two boxes of those pins cost!


----------



## luree

So pretty


----------



## LEE1313

My Girl Scout troop made something very similar eons ago.
It was fun to do.

Each is different. And they used their imaginations, So kids today wouldn't be able to make them. NO imaginations left.


----------



## Katsch

Nice and I think your idea will make them beautiful. Have fun!


----------



## lori2637

Pretty


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05

Here is a .pdf with directions for fabric decorations. Interesting!

http://www.benartex.com/uploads/Image/quilt-gallery/59A/patornaments.pdf

Some panels available on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Benartex%20PATTERNISTA%20PANEL%20BLUE%20PURPLE%20kaleidoscope%20stars%20fabric%20Sew%20Quilt%20Craft&_itemId=331122040090


----------



## run4fittness

Wow! Lovely!


----------



## kacey66

I can't wait to see yours! Those are beautiful.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Wow. Amazing!!!!


----------



## Lucinda_G

jmcret05 said:


> Here is a .pdf with directions for fabric decorations. Interesting!
> 
> http://www.benartex.com/uploads/Image/quilt-gallery/59A/patornaments.pdf
> 
> Some panels available on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Benartex%20PATTERNISTA%20PANEL%20BLUE%20PURPLE%20kaleidoscope%20stars%20fabric%20Sew%20Quilt%20Craft&_itemId=331122040090


Beautiful ornaments. I was a jewelry maker for many years, and I have big tubs of beads (mostly glass beads) and findings. Now I'm inspired to use some of the again. Thanks for the link.


----------



## jeannietta

Lucinda_G said:


> Beautiful ornaments. I was a jewelry maker for many years, and I have big tubs of beads (mostly glass beads) and findings. Now I'm inspired to use some of the again. Thanks for the link.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tweeter

very nice


----------



## Corndolly

So beautiful I wish you luck!


----------



## Stephhy

jmcret05 said:


> Here is a .pdf with directions for fabric decorations. Interesting!
> 
> http://www.benartex.com/uploads/Image/quilt-gallery/59A/patornaments.pdf
> 
> Some panels available on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/sis.html?_nkw=Benartex%20PATTERNISTA%20PANEL%20BLUE%20PURPLE%20kaleidoscope%20stars%20fabric%20Sew%20Quilt%20Craft&_itemId=331122040090


I just rushed off & bought those two panels. They are *exactly* what I was talking about - the cheapest I found was $200 for one set; I'm just not sure how much was in a set. I figured it didn't matter, since it's all discontinued anyway.

Thanks SO MUCH! And for the PDF. What a Happy New Year for me. 

Plus my birthday was the 29th, so see? Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Wow!! They are gorgeous!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor

Wow is right! These are beautiful.


----------



## mollyannhad

they are gorgeous!


----------



## Doubledee

So pretty!


----------



## Doubledee

So pretty!


----------



## Stephhy

I just found kits for these.

$59.99 for EACH 6" ball !!!!!!!

I would say they are proud of their prices.

I've saved every little sequin, bead, and packet of glitter for the last 10 years, so I think I won't be forking over $60 any time soon.

Even if I didn't have a small stash I wouldn't be.


----------



## glnwhi

beautiful


----------



## quilterdot

Could you use the old spirelgraph, colored pens and tissue paper to make a good substitute for the fabric? I don't know if they even make that old toy anymore. Spelling is probably wrong.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter

Quite interesting!!


----------



## Stephhy

quilterdot said:


> Could you use the old spirelgraph, colored pens and tissue paper to make a good substitute for the fabric? I don't know if they even make that old toy anymore. Spelling is probably wrong.


You know, I bet there's a computer program out there just like those old Spirographs(??). You could do a design & print it onto those cloth-on-paper sheets.

I don't think tissue paper would hold up under all the movement & ink, though.

Great idea!


----------



## Stephhy

weaver1510 posted this link to JellyYarns so I bought some to use on these ornaments.

http://www.jellyyarns.com/yarns.shtml


----------



## rose haft

Those are breath taking !


----------

